# 100 Favorites: # 78



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke
Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)*










This was one of the first Schumann solo piano recordings that I ever heard. I've still never heard a better one. Rubinstein's feeling for this music is immaculate. He perfectly balances ruminative inwardness with zestful vitality.


----------

